# Best Size Tank For Tropheus



## freude88 (Jan 23, 2014)

What is the best size tank for tropheus in your opinion? Also what would be the smallest you would put a group in? Is it true that you only put one group in a tank?


----------



## Marconi (Oct 7, 2013)

I like to see them in at least a 6 foot tank...but I like to see any african in a 6 foot tank as a minimum  Tropheus do need room if you plan on keeping a colony.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Really if you want the Tropheus to do well, look their best, and stay healthy... you need a good sized group, and you need a good sized tank, like 6 feet long. Tropheus are serious fish, and best not done half way or compromised, or you will be disappointed and could end up wasting you time and money. You need to go full in or not at all.

Maybe 15 Dubosi in a 90 gallon would be the smallest option, but I don't know how many have been happy with such a tank.


----------



## freude88 (Jan 23, 2014)

That is interesting because I read several places that said a 55 gallon at the smallest was okay. It is good to hear some tried and true opinions. I was thinking a 72 gallon before I read these two comments. I have also read they do need a colony to be at their best. I have read differing opinions on mixing species in the same tank. What is your opinion and why?


----------



## AlmightyJoshaeus (May 2, 2013)

I have not owned tropheus, but from what I have read they will only readily breed if there is only one species per tank.


----------



## Tex Chappy (Dec 25, 2013)

I don't have tropheus but I'm looking into keeping them too. I've read that 75 gallons is part of the normal and that up to 125 is really good and more species can be kept in bigger tanks. A lot of knowledge over at www.trophs.com.


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

I believe the recommended standard for trophs is ~60 gallons per group. A single species colony in a 75 is relatively common, but I have also seen several successful 55 gallon troph setups. Obviously the bigger tanks are going to provide more cushion for someone with less experience.



noki said:


> Tropheus are serious fish, and best not done half way or compromised


This is good advice. Read, read, and read some more before jumping in :thumb:


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I switched to Tropheus about 4 years ago, and have not looked at anything else since then.. Ideally you should get the biggest tank that you have space for, But I wouldn't go any smaller than a 75 much depends on the foot print of the tank as well.. If you want to keep 2 species they have to be different enough apart so they don't crossbreed and it can still happen anyway with these fish. Tropheus are not that hard to take care of you just have to be diligent with water conditions and feedings, consistency's is the key.
Other things to consider are wild caught or F1s. WC can be expensive F1s can be had for less and in my opinion look just as nice and in some regards are easier to take care of. Wild caught coming from the lake can be a bit more prone to issues. Like mentioned read up on them figure out which species you want to keep! I would start with no less than 20 to 25 a group of 30 is ideal, with a more female to male ratio which can be hard to figure out when they are fry..


----------



## freude88 (Jan 23, 2014)

This is good information... feel it coming! I am thinking I can afford a 75 gallon and am looking at a single species tank. I want a bright colorful species that doesn't get too big. Suggestions?


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Tropheus don't get very big, if you go with Petro's they get a bit bigger than Trophs. A couple of threads down I posted a video of my Red Rainbow Kasangas I like em


----------



## Tex Chappy (Dec 25, 2013)

Depends on what colorful you want. Do you want crisp black with red spots - Sp. black (Cherry spot). Do you want blue, red, and yellow highlights - get one of the rainbow variants. Brichardi have more chocolate bodies. Red Moliro look black that has been dipped in blood red paint. T. Polli have beautiful blue eyes and an interesting forked tail.

If you're really interested in Tropheus, Ad Konings new book on them is a great resource and a pretty quick read (it's available on iTunes for the iBook and as a book afaik).


----------



## phishman2001 (Apr 12, 2013)

I have a group of 15 Red Ndole in a 55. I grew them from fry.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

I have been a another forum Cough Cough Trophs forum. But anyways there are many post on there. And one of the importers that owns the site says a group of 25-35 of any of the trophs would be okay. But as others have said this is a serious fish. Diet is extremly important


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Tex Chappy said:


> I don't have tropheus but I'm looking into keeping them too. I've read that 75 gallons is part of the normal and that up to 125 is really good and more species can be kept in bigger tanks. A lot of knowledge over at http://www.trophs.com.


Alot of good knowledge over there. Best place for Troph info on the interweb


----------



## freude88 (Jan 23, 2014)

As I have looked the rainbow colors seem more to my liking. I will probably go that route. Any suggestions on ones that tend to stay smaller for a 55-75 gallon?


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Just pick a species you like and research


----------

